# BulletStorm



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 22, 2011)

Pretty interesting game so far.  And somewhat enjoy the storyline. I be interested in knowing if the 30/60 FPS limits imposed can be removed or not.


----------



## Troy210 (Feb 22, 2011)

I wish I could comment on this, but my GameStop copy of the game is shit. Won't install properly. Been browsing some forums and allot of people are having problems with a batch of disks from there. 

FML


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 22, 2011)

llllllllllll said:


> I wish I could comment on this, but my GameStop copy of the game is shit. Won't install properly. Been browsing some forums and allot of people are having problems with a batch of disks from there.
> 
> FML



Mine installed fine and in under 5 mins (gotta love SSD's), I have to say I am enjoying the game, I am also getting 72FPS locked without v-sync, it looks quite pretty nice despite being DX10 instead of 11.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 22, 2011)

As requested copy's of my files are attached to this post.


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 23, 2011)

I will play this when I get home. I already bought the game, it was downloading (7gb file) --it takes 2 hours to download. I can't wait to try this game out. A lot of sites are giving it 4/5 or 8/10. The only downside is, I hear that the main character talks too f'in much


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 23, 2011)

llllllllllll said:


> I wish I could comment on this, but my GameStop copy of the game is shit. Won't install properly. Been browsing some forums and allot of people are having problems with a batch of disks from there.
> 
> FML



Why didn't you buy from Steam, D2D, or other Online Distro? I perfer the download than going through the head ache of having problems with DVDs. Plus, Steam offers amazing deals than Gamestop


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 23, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> Why didn't you buy from Steam, D2D, or other Online Distro? I perfer the download than going through the head ache of having problems with DVDs. Plus, Steam offers amazing deals than Gamestop



Because they cost the same, and at gamestop I can trade in games towards credit for this one. I agree it is becoming more of a hassle to use physical media because of DRM, but physical media is more affordable at game stop because of trade-ins.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Feb 23, 2011)

It is nice that they actually bothered implementing AA for an unreal engine 3 title.

However, the field of view is sorta nauseating... Also, to my utter disbelief, when I navigate to the config files (C:\Users\[UserName]\Documents\My Games\BulletStorm\StormGame\Config) I found out they are encrypted... w.t.f.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 23, 2011)

How's the multiplayer?


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 23, 2011)

This doesn't support crossfire? I'm micro stuttering like crazy!

I only get 30FPS avg on 1 5850 ..I guess they forced Vsync? Even though my refresh rate is 60...Can anybody else confirm this? I want to play it in Crossfire...maybe its my drivers..?

Screen Time!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 23, 2011)

game looks nice, but after playing for an hour I can say its most definitely a linear console port. Kills arent unique after about 5 minutes. I'll problly b uninstalling this by tonight.


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 23, 2011)

If you want a proper physics based carnage you have to try Dark Messiah. Slightly older Source Engine based title, but i could never get tired of kicking orcs off the clifs, down the stairs, on the spikes, through fire etc.

Though i have to test this game first. Videos looked ok, though nothing too crazy.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 23, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Pretty interesting game so far.  And somewhat enjoy the storyline. I be interested in knowing if the 30/60 FPS limits imposed can be removed or not.



I've completed this on 360 and found it really enjoyable!  Shooting boss' in the stomach with the charged drill gun, then kicking the drill bit is very satisfying!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 23, 2011)

I grabbed it on Amazon due to having 25k points for multi if you bought it pre-release.. Sad to say that I am on the same boat for problems.. After 3 installs, it played right, but when I tried playing it today.. Yeah, that wasn't going to happen. Kept going back to windows desktop... I knew I should of bought it threw Steam.. but, Those points, that extra's... lol


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 23, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> This doesn't support crossfire? I'm micro stuttering like crazy!
> 
> I only get 30FPS avg on 1 5850 ..I guess they forced Vsync? Even though my refresh rate is 60...Can anybody else confirm this? I want to play it in Crossfire...maybe its my drivers..?
> 
> ...



I'm guessing it's your drivers as mine plays fine on SLI.



johnnyfiive said:


> How's the multiplayer?




I found it to be pretty fun.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 23, 2011)

Crap, it was too good to be true.  This game doesn't support 16:10 only 16:9. What happens is that if you try to use 1920x1200 it will letterbox it down to 1920x1080 using 16:9.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 23, 2011)

So yeah...

I'm installing now.  That 53 minute gameplay video encouraged me to get it.  I choose my words carefully, also my screenshot window.  I imply nothing.


----------



## erocker (Feb 23, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> This doesn't support crossfire? I'm micro stuttering like crazy!
> 
> I only get 30FPS avg on 1 5850 ..I guess they forced Vsync? Even though my refresh rate is 60...Can anybody else confirm this? I want to play it in Crossfire...maybe its my drivers..?


Read the first post.



EastCoasthandle said:


> Crap, it was too good to be true.  This game doesn't support 16:10 only 16:9. What happens is that if you try to use 1920x1200 it will letterbox it down to 1920x1080 using 16:9.


Dealbreaker for me. Maybe I'll pick it up in a bargain bin someday.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> Read the first post.
> 
> 
> Dealbreaker for me. Maybe I'll pick it up in a bargain bin someday.



I'm sure there will be a ratio fix in the widescreen gaming forums at some point.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 23, 2011)

I gather the reason for the FPS limit is it being a port, although I don't know why.  Also, no crossfire support, enjoy your stuttering.  No 16:10?  Well that is gonna suck, all I own is 16:10, and some 4:3, but who uses that anymore!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 23, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> I'm sure there will be a ratio fix in the widescreen gaming forums at some point.



Have they even posted about the game yet?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 23, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Have they even posted about the game yet?



Ironically they have wallpapers for the game in 16:10.  Idiots (them as idiots, not you guys).


----------



## erocker (Feb 23, 2011)

There will be a fix for the FPS lock soon. There always is for these games based on the Unreal engine. It's a matter of finding the right files. It really does make the game a much better experience when FPS aren't locked.

*FPS fix is in here: http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/...u-how-to-get-it-playing-nice-with-your-pc.ars


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 23, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Have they even posted about the game yet?



Not that I can see but I'm sure *at some point *they will sort it, or the developers will patch it.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 23, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Not that I can see but I'm sure at some point really annoyed users who know about computers will sort it, or the developers will patch it.



Fixed.  Cause this is what usually happens!


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 23, 2011)

LOL So true mate. Gotta love the technical guys who can sort out crap that the developers should have included in the first place


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 23, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Ironically they have wallpapers for the game in 16:10.  Idiots (them as idiots, not you guys).



LoL, I was looking for a thread discussing the widescreen issues.  I was looking in the wrong place.  Can you start up a thread over there about it to get the ball rolling?  I can't find my username info.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 23, 2011)

Can someone post a link to the BulletStormINIeditor.exe, can't seem to find it.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 23, 2011)

16:10 is dead, which is likely why they didn't bother to support it, 16:9 is the standard now days, people just need to deal with that. 

Over all I would say I am very satisfied with my purchase, the game is fun, and I haven't had any real technical issues, though i seem to be the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## erocker (Feb 23, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> 16:10 is dead,



How DARE you! Good day sir!




...I said GOOD DAY SIR!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 23, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Can someone post a link to the BulletStormINIeditor.exe, can't seem to find it.



Found it.  BulletstormINIeditor!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> How DARE you! Good day sir!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is, I would rather purchase a 16:10 monitor, but I can't 16:9 is the standard for 2 reasons, so they can use buzzwords like 1080p and HD to sell monitors, and that's the aspect ration TV's come in so it makes less work when porting console games to PC, like this one.


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 23, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> so they can use buzzwords like 1080p and HD to sell monitors, and that's the aspect *ration* TV's come in so it makes less work when porting console games to PC, like this one.



Are you doing a cheezburger deliberately there?


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 23, 2011)

By the way, BulletStorm evga SLI patch is out:

http://www.evga.com/articles/00463/


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 23, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Are you doing a cheezburger deliberately there?



yarp


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 23, 2011)

I can take screenshots if you guys want.  The game is OK in my opinion.  You get weapons along the way, can perform combos.  I would say the game is a 7/10, tops.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 23, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I can take screenshots if you guys want.  The game is OK in my opinion.  You get weapons along the way, can perform combos.  I would say the game is a 7/10, tops.



I disagree I would say it's a strong 8/10 but not quite good enough to be a 9/10 because of the various glitches in the software itself.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 23, 2011)

How can you tell if this game is using DX10 or not?  I can't tell by using Fraps is there another way?  Also, I enjoyed the dinosaur part of the game


----------



## ctrain (Feb 23, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> How can you tell if this game is using DX10 or not?  I can't tell by using Fraps is there another way?  Also, I enjoyed the dinosaur part of the game



evga precision will report the renderer api


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 23, 2011)

ctrain said:


> evga precision will report the renderer api



However if you are using the steam version of the game, using EVGA Percision or MSI afterburner are not advised as both programs are noted to cause issues with Steam full list is here.


----------



## ctrain (Feb 23, 2011)

i was literally just playing a steam game 5 minutes ago with evga precision, never had a problem.

xfire ingame does not work at the same time as evga precision though. they seem to randomly compete for who gets to actually work and the winner is decided when you start the program. if you run into problems with the steam overlay not playing nice you can actually just alt tab and kill the process with no ill effects.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh BTW, the letterbox issue happens on resolutions other than 1920x1200.  So it's not about 16:10 popularity or not


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 24, 2011)

ctrain said:


> i was literally just playing a steam game 5 minutes ago with evga precision, never had a problem.
> 
> xfire ingame does not work at the same time as evga precision though. they seem to randomly compete for who gets to actually work and the winner is decided when you start the program. if you run into problems with the steam overlay not playing nice you can actually just alt tab and kill the process with no ill effects.



Then your lucky, as when I used to have either afterburner or precision on it would fail to run some games, also it would not allow alt+tab or even shift+tab. I'm not saying everyone may have this issue, however I think it's important to point it out so the people who do end up having the problem know what to look for when troubleshooting.




EastCoasthandle said:


> Oh BTW, the letterbox issue happens on resolutions other than 1920x1200.  So it's not about 16:10 popularity or not



I wasn't saying it was unpopular, I'm stating the fact that it is the standard aspect ratio now days, I do not get letter boxed at 1920x1080.


----------



## hellrazor (Feb 24, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> http://i56.tinypic.com/2emg380.jpg



OMG he's got my hair!


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 24, 2011)

so...is there any other crossfire user that is experiencing scaling problems...or just me? if it just me I will have to reinstall my drivers


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 24, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I wasn't saying it was unpopular, I'm stating the fact that it is the standard aspect ratio now days, I do not get letter boxed at 1920x1080.


Your post specifically addressed that the issue was a result of what you assumed to be the popularity of 16:10.  The issue of the boarders (my earlier post you were replying to) was the result of something other than that.  What I'm saying is that it's not limited to just 1920x1200.  Your post simply jumped the gun on any personal feelings you have about 16:10 which is not really part of the discussion.  But who knows, perhaps that can be fixed as well if it's hidden in the .ini files.

Edit:
Nice article addressing some of the issues here





Waggleton P. Tallylicker


----------



## phobias23 (Feb 24, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> By the way, BulletStorm evga SLI patch is out:
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00463/



so its need it to install this patch to activate SLI on Evga cards? on this game??


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 24, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Your post specifically addressed that the issue was a result of what you assumed to be the popularity of 16:10.  The issue of the boarders (my earlier post you were replying to) was the result of something other than that.  What I'm saying is that it's not limited to just 1920x1200.  Your post simply jumped the gun on any personal feelings you have about 16:10 which is not really part of the discussion.  But who knows, perhaps that can be fixed as well if it's hidden in the .ini files.
> 
> Edit:
> Nice article addressing some of the issues here
> ...






I loved that part... The one thing I love most about the game.. isn't the game play, which is great.. But, the voice actor they have.. Steven Blum is one of the best voice actors..


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 24, 2011)

ctrain said:


> i was literally just playing a steam game 5 minutes ago with evga precision, never had a problem.
> 
> xfire ingame does not work at the same time as evga precision though. they seem to randomly compete for who gets to actually work and the winner is decided when you start the program. if you run into problems with the steam overlay not playing nice you can actually just alt tab and kill the process with no ill effects.





Cold Storm said:


> I loved that part... The one thing I love most about the game.. isn't the game play, which is great.. But, the voice actor they have.. Steven Blum is one of the best voice actors..



Yeah for once the voice acting is as good as the rest of the game.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 24, 2011)

Anyone completing the in game achievements?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 24, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Anyone completing the in game achievements?



Yep a few.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't understand why you guys think this is all that great.  The game is an OK fps, where you can kick people.  I really don't understand how that makes it good.  Gameplay is fun, but gets really really repetitive once you realize all problems can be solved by running, kicking, and then headshoting while in slow motion.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 24, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I don't understand why you guys think this is all that great.  The game is an OK fps, where you can kick people.  I really don't understand how that makes it good.  Gameplay is fun, but gets really really repetitive once you realize all problems can be solved by running, kicking, and then headshoting while in slow motion.



This

I got bored after an hour... O hey lets kick him then shoot him in the face... Repeat 600 times per chapter..

Occasionally ull get a scripted play by rails shoot em up with a mini gun... This game SUCKS


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 24, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> This
> 
> I got bored after an hour... O hey lets kick him then shoot him in the face... Repeat 600 times per chapter..
> 
> Occasionally ull get a scripted play by rails shoot em up with a mini gun... This game SUCKS



Glad to see someone agrees with me!  I have no idea how in the world this got a whole bunch on 9's.  This is the Inception of the game world.  Yeah the movie was good for the time, but not a good movie in the scheme of things.  Same with the game.


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 24, 2011)

damnit , i f'd up can somebody be so kind and attach me their baseengine.ini


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 24, 2011)

Which do you need?


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 24, 2011)

GameEngine.ini ...I am sorta confused. Which .ini file and which directory am I editing this in? The ini editor always save's as .bak file, do I have to rename it? I am in the C:\Users\Home\Documents\My Games\BulletStorm\StormGame\Config or do I have to go in C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\bulletstorm\StormGame\Config ..whenever I try to edit it, it doesn't save correctly and it loads the game default settings?


----------



## DaveK (Feb 24, 2011)

Hmm, I might check out the demo later. It looks interesting but a lot of people have said it's repetitive.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 24, 2011)

Nah, it's a fun game to play.  It takes a different approach while adding some story line to it.  But I find it odd that some think that every new game should suite them when others find it enjoyable.  I really don't understand that rationale. And it's about as repetitive as:
Crysis
Crysis Warhead
Boarderlands
L4D
L4D 2
need I continue?   All single player FPS have that associated with it. And people play it with that in mind making it moot.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 24, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Nah, it's a fun game to play.  It takes a different approach while adding some story line to it.  But I find it odd that some think that every new game should suite them when others find it enjoyable.  I really don't understand that rationale. And it's about as repetitive as:
> Crysis
> Crysis Warhead
> Boarderlands
> ...



The difference is in L4D series and Borderlands, you have coop which makes the game fun.  This game?  A chick who bets you if you can figure out what to do in 15 seconds she will grant you a wish.  The wish you ask for?  To forgive your best friend.  Considering two of the moves are called "gangbang" and "topless", then why the fuck is the wish not any better.  

Fuck you Bulletstorm, fuck you.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 24, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> The difference is in L4D series and Borderlands, you have coop which makes the game fun.  This game?  A chick who bets you if you can figure out what to do in 15 seconds she will grant you a wish.  The wish you ask for?  To forgive your best friend.  Considering two of the moves are called "gangbang" and "topless", then why the fuck is the wish not any better.
> 
> Fuck you Bulletstorm, fuck you.



Honestly, I have no idea what you are talking about .  The game is fun it's as simple as that.  Just like Crysis, etc, etc.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 24, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Just like Crysis, etc, etc.



This is where you went full retard.  When was Crysis considered to be a good game?  It had good graphics, that is it!  This game has MEH graphics (OK OK they are pretty sweet I guess...), but seriously, don't compare good games to Crysis, you dig yourself a big hole!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 24, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> This is where you went full retard.  When was Crysis considered to be a good game?  It had good graphics, that is it!  This game has MEH graphics (OK OK they are pretty sweet I guess...), but seriously, don't compare good games to Crysis, you dig yourself a big hole!



Well this debunks your whole claim.  Specially when you have to resort to name calling when expressing a bias, none coherent view.  To clarify I was speaking of gameplay not graphics and when you compare them all they are all repetitive which makes using the term moot.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 24, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> This
> 
> I got bored after an hour... O hey lets kick him then shoot him in the face... Repeat 600 times per chapter..
> 
> Occasionally ull get a scripted play by rails shoot em up with a mini gun... This game SUCKS



Then don't play it.



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> The difference is in L4D series and Borderlands, you have coop which makes the game fun.  This game?  A chick who bets you if you can figure out what to do in 15 seconds she will grant you a wish.  The wish you ask for?  To forgive your best friend.  Considering two of the moves are called "gangbang" and "topless", then why the fuck is the wish not any better.
> 
> Fuck you Bulletstorm, fuck you.



Then don't play it, also don't come in here and tell us there is more or less something is wrong with us for liking it.



EastCoasthandle said:


> Well this debunks your whole claim.  Specially when you have to resort to name calling when expressing a bias, none coherent view.  To clarify I was speaking of gameplay not graphics and when you compare them all they are all repetitive which makes using the term moot.



Indeed it's just fun, if your biggest complaint is repetitive game play cross out almost every game ever made from Pong to Half Life, as they all have repetitive game play elements.


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a question, once I save the files from the .ini editor they save them to .bak. I back up my .ini's and then I rename the .bak's to the .ini files and when I run Bulletstorm, it just goes back to the default settings? What am I doing wrong!?.

EDIT: NVM FIXED IT


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 24, 2011)

hang on why you sayin crysis was a poor game, it wasnt for me i loved it and warhead, does that make me stupid damn, then that i am.
and i also quite liked bulletstorm demo, not lookin to be my fave game of the year(crysis 2 already lol) but not a bad way to piss some time up the wall all in all.

Definately play the demo before buying it tho You may not like it


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 24, 2011)

guys how is the singleplayer campaign ?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 24, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> guys how is the singleplayer campaign ?



It's pretty good.  It uses skillshot system in order to upgrade your weapons.  Also, they have something like an achievement system (SkillShots) were they ask you to perform certain kinds of killshots for each weapon.  It has some story line to it which ties in to why you are doing what you are doing.  Graphics are fine but there maybe some stuttering do to the limited 62 FPS cap.  That has been modded though so not a problem any more.  

The game isn't intended to be taken like a milsim.  For example firing from the sniper rifle allows you to guide your bullets using the mouse.  Although that may make you go  it's pretty fun in moderation.  What adds to that is that the AI just doesn't sit there and let you get headshots.  They actually try to get out the way.  I don't want to spoil the game because it's still new so I can't go into a whole lot of details.  But needless to say its fun to play


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 24, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> guys how is the singleplayer campaign ?



It's pretty bad. It uses skillshot system in order to upgrade your weapons. Also, they have something like an achievement system (SkillShots) were they ask you to perform certain kinds of killshots for each weapon. It has some story line to it which ties in to why you are doing what you are doing. Graphics are meh but there maybe some stuttering do to the limited 62 FPS cap. That has been modded though so not a problem any more.

The game isn't intended to be taken like a milsim. For example firing from the sniper rifle allows you to guide your bullets using the mouse. Although that may make you go it's pretty poor, especially in moderation. What adds to that is that the AI just doesn't sit there and let you get headshots. They actually try to get out the way. I don't want to spoil the game because it's still new so I can't go into a whole lot of details. But needless to say its ok to play.


----------



## claylomax (Feb 24, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> It's pretty good.  It uses skillshot system in order to upgrade your weapons.  Also, they have something like an achievement system (SkillShots) were they ask you to perform certain kinds of killshots for each weapon.  It has some story line to it which ties in to why you are doing what you are doing.  Graphics are fine but there maybe some stuttering do to the limited 62 FPS cap.  That has been modded though so not a problem any more.
> 
> The game isn't intended to be taken like a milsim.  For example firing from the sniper rifle allows you to guide your bullets using the mouse.  Although that may make you go  it's pretty fun in moderation.  What adds to that is that the AI just doesn't sit there and let you get headshots.  They actually try to get out the way.  I don't want to spoil the game because it's still new so I can't go into a whole lot of details.  But needless to say its fun to play





PVTCaboose1337 said:


> It's pretty bad. It uses skillshot system in order to upgrade your weapons. Also, they have something like an achievement system (SkillShots) were they ask you to perform certain kinds of killshots for each weapon. It has some story line to it which ties in to why you are doing what you are doing. Graphics are meh but there maybe some stuttering do to the limited 62 FPS cap. That has been modded though so not a problem any more.
> 
> The game isn't intended to be taken like a milsim. For example firing from the sniper rifle allows you to guide your bullets using the mouse. Although that may make you go it's pretty poor, especially in moderation. What adds to that is that the AI just doesn't sit there and let you get headshots. They actually try to get out the way. I don't want to spoil the game because it's still new so I can't go into a whole lot of details. But needless to say its ok to play.



I'm pretty sure it's "due to the limited 62 FPS cap" and not "do to the limited 62 FPS cap" PVTCaboose you failed to correct that


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 24, 2011)

claylomax said:


> I'm pretty sure it's "due to the limited 62 FPS cap" and not "do to the limited 62 FPS cap" PVTCaboose you failed to correct that



I wasn't reading for those types of errors, I was reading for errors in judgment!  

Anyone having problems your remapped keys saving?  I can't get the game to save my sound settings, or my mapped keys, I have to reset on launch.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 24, 2011)

The game's been a blast so far .  Hey don't forget to disable vsync if you are having problems keeping 62 FPS. And GPU physx does not work.


----------



## Frizz (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm enjoying the game so far, it definitely brings something new to the table and I'm always up for something fresh. In my honest opinion there is really not much you can do about an FPS game being "repetitive" they are all repetitive.. right-click, aim and shoot so to me it doesn't really make any sense to call an FPS game repetitive in fact it's quite silly. What I am not a fan of though are the short campaign modes but I guess we have Fallout, Borderlands etc to cover for that.




PVTCaboose1337 said:


> This is where you went full retard.  When was Crysis considered to be a good game?  It had good graphics, that is it!  This game has MEH graphics (OK OK they are pretty sweet I guess...), but seriously, don't compare good games to Crysis, you dig yourself a big hole!




I happened to love Crysis and I still prefer it over any of the Call of Duty series any day. I love how it still brings my system to it's knees even now, as a PC gamer it makes me want more power for my PC and that in turn provokes my love for this hobby. There are alot of haters and alot of people who love the game, I happen to be one who loves the hell out of it because well yeah it actually uses my computer's hardware and more!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 25, 2011)

randomflip said:


> it still brings my system to it's knees even now



That is not how you say a game is amazing.  Quite the contrary, that means whoever coded the game cannot code for shit.


----------



## Frizz (Feb 25, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> That is not how you say a game is amazing.  Quite the contrary, that means whoever coded the game cannot code for shit.



Hmm I find it hard to say they can't code for shit considering it's probably the best looking engine ever made to date. But surely it's caused by the map design which is improved in Warhead, I get a solid 60 throughout 80-90% of the game in the expansion, different story in Crysis depends on how big they made each map.


----------



## hellrazor (Feb 25, 2011)

randomflip said:


> I happened to love Crysis and I still prefer it over any of the Call of Duty series any day.



Well, yeah, who wouldn't? Crap, I'd prefer to stare at a wall than play CoD. You're not saying much.


----------



## Frizz (Feb 25, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> Well, yeah, who wouldn't? Crap, I'd prefer to stare at a wall than play CoD. You're not saying much.



Neither are you my friend, I'm not saying the COD series sucks or shouldn't be preferred over staring blankly at a wall. Most gamers would agree that COD is the best shooter made out there served with wtfbbq and so I'm simply implying that Crysis is not a "Poor" game at all.


----------



## hellrazor (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah, but since when has anything preceded with the word "most" acted intelligently? Most people voted for Obama, most Jews stayed in Germany for the holocaust, most people think the Wii is the greatest console ever made, most people run only Windows on their PC...


----------



## ktr (Feb 25, 2011)

This game is like a hybrid of Duke Nukem and arcade rail shooters. Bulletstorm looks great, runs pretty good once tweaked, and fun to play. But the game has the same appeal as an arcade game...once you beat and master it, it will get old fast.


----------



## Frizz (Feb 25, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> Yeah, but since when has anything preceded with the word "most" acted intelligently? Most people voted for Obama, most Jews stayed in Germany for the holocaust, most people think the Wii is the greatest console ever made, most people run only Windows on their PC...



All I'm saying is that Crysis is not a poor game, lol. COD is a great game and many people agree hence the masses who play it and the great reviews it achieved although yes people's opinions differ, you are overthinking it .


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey, this game's achievements adds to my xbox achievement points.  Didn't know that...


----------



## ktr (Feb 25, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Hey, this game's achievements adds to my xbox achievement points.  Didn't know that...



That is Games for Windows Live for you. It uses the same XBL account.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 25, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Then don't play it.



I'm not anymore... do you also not want me to voice my opinion because it conflicts with urs? aww im sowwy let me get u ur bottle and wipe ur ass for u too...


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 25, 2011)

stupid question...does the game automatically play in directx 10 or we have to enable it? whenever I enable it, my game because unstable and the graphics are really choppy? Can this be due to a bug?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 25, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> stupid question...does the game automatically play in directx 10 or we have to enable it? whenever I enable it, my game because unstable and the graphics are really choppy? Can this be due to a bug?


So far only DX9 game.  On the box is does say DX10 though.  So perhaps a patch is in the works??  Don't know though...


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 26, 2011)

okay thanks, how does your dx 10 holding up? It makes my game lag like hell and it makes the textures really shitty and black boxes...Maybe they had a problem and were hush hush on it and soon will have a patch out"?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 26, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> okay thanks, how does your dx 10 holding up? It makes my game lag like hell and it makes the textures really shitty and black boxes...Maybe they had a problem and were hush hush on it and soon will have a patch out"?



Well they did advertise DX10 game on the box.  I'm surprised no one else is talking about that though.  Perhaps we are the only ones that noticed.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 26, 2011)

Marcus Fenix meets Wolverine anyone? I've enjoyed it so far, think I'm near the end though. Also has one of THE hottest females in a videogame methinks


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 26, 2011)

This game is sooo cheesy .

It feels like im watching an action movie from 20 years ago.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 26, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Marcus Fenix meets Wolverine anyone? I've enjoyed it so far, think I'm near the end though. Also has one of THE hottest females in a videogame methinks



Have you tried to get the achievements?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 26, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Have you tried to get the achievements?



I've gotten a few of them. I finished it today.. But, will play threw more. Echo is nice and fast paste..


:lifeonmars: I posted the wiki to the voice actor. Better known as Spike...


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 26, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Have you tried to get the achievements?



Not really, just picked up a few along the way. Probably play through it again though at some point, I actually think it's alot of fun if you don't take it too serious. Reminds me a tiny bit of Bioshock, you can really craft your kills and playthrough a scenario in your head and then attempt it. Bioshock is far better though IMO.

EDIT - Just finished it  Not horrendous, I give it 6.5/10. Anyone else get some bad harddrive stuttering at times in this game? (Could just be a system issue I'm having)


----------



## phobias23 (Feb 26, 2011)

Boring? No way, long time I didnt enjoy a shooter like this kind. shooting kicking and blasting doing killingcombos yeah! also looks great and runs smooth like butter.
Any patch to enable SLI??
a friend of mine has a hd5770 and a 19 (16:10-1440x900res) having trouble with the graphics any advise?????


----------



## Over_Lord (Feb 26, 2011)

^^ disable AA, use Catalyst 11.1


----------



## Over_Lord (Feb 26, 2011)

randomflip said:


> COD is the best shooter made out there



i beg to differ


----------



## phobias23 (Feb 26, 2011)

thunderising said:


> ^^ disable AA, use Catalyst 11.1



it has AA disable, the only thing that remains is to install new drivers and see if the problem about 16:10 continues.thanx.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 26, 2011)

We really don't know what to advise unless we get an idea of how he setup CCC (make sure it's at default) and in game settings.  With out that info the only thing I can suggest is that he disables vsync in CCC and in the game.


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 26, 2011)

im enjoying the game i get a slight stutter once in awhile with my setup, which no game should be making me stutter


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 26, 2011)

messed with the config abit, running in dx10 nice and smooth atleast i beleive thats the setting i activated, lol


----------



## phobias23 (Feb 28, 2011)

I finished already the game in hard mode and start it again in very hard.
I enjoyed the game a lot!!!! I laugh a lot with the general speechs...


----------



## douglatins (Feb 28, 2011)

I finished also the game on hard start to finish without stop, i mostly died during insane stunts to get the points, if I were more careful the game would be easier


----------



## Gas2100 (Feb 28, 2011)

if anyone wants to do the anarchy co-op on pc, add me up: Gasoline2100


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 2, 2011)

douglatins said:


> I finished also the game on hard start to finish without stop, i mostly died during insane stunts to get the points, if I were more careful the game would be easier



Hard difficulty this is my style 

How many hours to finish ?


----------



## Gas2100 (Mar 2, 2011)

a lil video of me and a mate on anarchy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCvjwPwaPv0 completing wave 20


----------



## wolf (Mar 10, 2011)

got this game yesterday and I'm really enjoying it so far, a bit repetitive, but fun gameplay nonetheless, and excelletn gfx for UE3 (especially art direction of scenery etc)

today I got onto tweaking it and damn its even better, stopped mouse smoothing, auto aim, fps smoothing, fps cap, and upped the FOV from defualt 85 to 100, much better.

but the big one for me so far has been improving the AA, the hit is huge and it was pissing me off, as I expected my GTX460 @ 900mhz core to do a bit better, then I stumbled across this;







I mimic'd those settings, and now the AA looks as good if not better actually, and FPS is up a healthy ~20% odd! really a noticeable difference.

with the AA tweak, FOV tweak and mouse smoothing/auto aim off this game feels a lot more PC friendly, really loving it now


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 10, 2011)

im enjoying the game only problem i have with it is, It is extremely cheesy(mainly the dialogue) Gameplay is fun, guns are cool, but the story feels boring to me, overall its pretty fun. I dont really like the Gears of War look to it but some parts of the game where you get to see the entire area is really amazing

like this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHNiGwHbgBU
the big wheel in the background gave it that "AWESOME" factor for me

not really a spoiler also since its practically the beginning of the game


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 10, 2011)

Any stuttering issues at all guys? i really enjoyed the game other than the stuttering in certain areas where it was caching in area/level data.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 10, 2011)

I haven't seen any, but if your running a 450.. I'll check after my girl leaves tonight and see if my HTPC gets anything.. hows that Life?


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 10, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Any stuttering issues at all guys? i really enjoyed the game other than the stuttering in certain areas where it was caching in area/level data.


There is, but most of the time its like just .5 seconds, and happens on level transitions (jumping a ledge, sliding in or something) that has no enemies around.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 11, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> I haven't seen any, but if your running a 450.. I'll check after my girl leaves tonight and see if my HTPC gets anything.. hows that Life?



No worries, I have it sorted. Installed Intel RST for my drive, overclocked my ram to 1866. It's still there but very brief now as Bjorn said.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 11, 2011)

No problem Life. Happy to help if ever is needed.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 17, 2011)

I know this is kind of an old thread, however I just seen the game on sale over at D2D for $14.95. Hell, it is still 30 bucks at Steam.

http://www.direct2drive.com/2/10279/product/Buy-Bulletstorm-Download?hph


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 17, 2011)

The crass humour is there but the games actually good which is a winning combo, im liking this a lot more than say Duke Nukem Forever.

Wish they had done a proper multiplayer, i know there is the sort of horde mode.


----------



## xenocide (Jul 17, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> The crass humour is there but the games actually good which is a winning combo, im liking this a lot more than say Duke Nukem Forever.
> 
> Wish they had done a proper multiplayer, i know there is the sort of horde mode.



I have no doubt this is a better game than DNF.  Bulletstorm was a solid 8/10 for me, but it definitely could have used some improvements and been more PC-friendly on release.  The problem with having a "proper" multiplayer setup for this game is that it pretty much voids the original concepts implemented in it...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 17, 2011)

xenocide said:


> I have no doubt this is a better game than DNF.  Bulletstorm was a solid 8/10 for me, but it definitely could have used some improvements and been more PC-friendly on release.  The problem with having a "proper" multiplayer setup for this game is that it pretty much voids the original concepts implemented in it...



Couldn't agree more on the multiplayer part of that. There would be to many kids crying because someone is leash wrapping them and they can't do anything about it.. There will be a 2nd one.. So, no telling what they will think of to "better" it.


----------

